# berlin this week



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

just looking for info on berlin, anybody using vibes yet? just might get there thurs or fri.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Some still use Vib"E" during the summer. It is normally used as a cooler water lure but still produces in the summber months, just not as effective. But the water is slowly starting to cool. I would say the smaller sizes such as the 3/16 oz., 1/8 oz. and maybe 1/4 oz. would be your best bet right now. I would think smaller the better. I would say if your going to vertical jig them, jig them slow, raising your rod tip up high, then letting it fall slowly, feeling the full vibration. Find out what depth they are hitting at. Firetiger and Goldtiger are always good producers. Hope this helps! I'm sorry I don't know much about Berlin in general but hopefully this helps you pinpoint what Vib"E" to use if you try it. Good luck!

Matt


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

the lake is still 79 and has to come down more if your talking fishing the horse shoe it still under water it starts around mid september


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I used to fish Vibe's year round and have caught crappie, white bass, smallies, and LMB and of course sauger.
A great bait!! I had great success with the clown color.


----------



## Lilbrownjug (Apr 8, 2011)

Berlin's bite is a little slow, walleye are still deep and the lake is now approx. 3 feet shallower than normal level. Be careful on the points and ledges.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Vibee yr round..it has its peak times spring and fall through through the winter of course. as for the size bigger the bait bigger the fish! Remember they will be eatin heavy.. tad early for that bite but early and late its still on


----------



## bigragu (Jan 7, 2010)

Water temp was close to 80 degrees. Worked jig & crawler, vibe, crank baits off of points with only bluegill results. Trolled & caught good sized channel cats & one 14 in. eye. Hopefully these cooler nights will improve things.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

we had a bass tournament there 12lbs,wone itook 4th with 9.29 ,but it rained hard and lighting everwere,so give it some time and them vibes will be on but i use some thing bigger and get big eyes in the fall,so watch for my up dates and postind when it hits 67 and down im loading the box,for winter,markfish


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear its still a tough bite ed..it wont be long ill get a hold of ya in the next few weeks.. orderin new hooks and gearing up..


----------



## Lilbrownjug (Apr 8, 2011)

Berlin was at 72 degrees last Monday and the fishing is not very good right now. If it gets to about 65 or lower the eye's should be hitting. Having this cold snap should help.


----------



## bigragu (Jan 7, 2010)

Water temp was 70 yesterday (9/17) so the cool nights are helping. Vibe's on points did nothing but whities and crappie but did talk to a basser that caught 3 eyes on small cranks in 2-4 ft. mud lines. Looks promising for near term. Shad were almost everywhere in the shallows.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

You can find some great archived information through a search in the northeast forum unless there is a another Berlin Lake southeast somewhere?


----------

